

Ask PG/HN: Apply to YC no-idea? - philipDS

We are a team of two applying to the S12 batch. We have had early success with a web application. We won a major venture competition, got accepted into a couple of high profile incubators (though we didn't enter for various reasons) and managed to get a bunch of users signed up. We have nailed the cool factor of our service, however not the habit forming requirement to make it a huge success. We are considering doing a pivot on our app or abandoning it all together. We have four other projects cued up with varying levels of progress that we believe users will adopt. We just need to validate them.<p>As a team, we work very well together, can execute and believe we are relatively smart (and modest). We believe the spirit of the no-idea application is to find incredible teams. However, we are concerned that the truncated application doesn't sufficiently allow enough space to articulate the progress we have made on past and current projects.<p>YC states, "A lot of the startups we accept change their ideas completely, and some of those do really well." We may be at this point right now.<p>Any thoughts on if we should apply via the no-idea application? Is it a catch all for not only people who have "no-idea" but also if you have an idea you are close to pivoting on/abandoning or if you have several valid ideas? We have both applications ready just in case.
======
mirsadm
In the FAQ it says if you wish to apply with multiple ideas use one of the
other founders accounts. Maybe you should apply as 'no idea' with one founder
and with your idea with another founder. Hopefully PG can clarify if this
sounds reasonable.

